# How to properly clean the inside of a milk contaminated boiler.



## qwertyuiop7 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi,

I have a very funny tasting water coming out of the hot water tap and the steam from the wand smells horrible, milk frothed with it tastes proper horrid. After many hours with google, I have come to the conclusion that I have a rancid milk contaminated boiler. I think i know how it happened, but i'm not sure how to get rid of it.

I have removed just the wand and thoroughly cleaned that but its made no difference, i have also done a strong mixture de-scale which also did nothing.

The boiler is now out and in bits and i'm ready to do some proper internal cleaning but i have no idea what will work best

So the current available options in my head are

Weak bleach solution?

Baby bottle sterilizing solution - Milton ?

Puly caff plus ?

Puly Milk plus ?

To kill the nasty milk, followed by a strong descale. I think this way round will work best.

Any other suggestions

I realise i will have to do lots of flushing out to remove the cleaning poducts but this should be easier than stripping the machine

Thanks


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Somebody answered this for you in September! You can get cafiza in the UK. But puly caff would likely work similarly


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=26739


----------



## qwertyuiop7 (Sep 21, 2015)

Missy said:


> Somebody answered this for you in September! You can get cafiza in the UK. But puly caff would likely work similarly


My apologies, I missed the fact that word Cafiza was a link. That will teach me to surf on such a small screen.

Anyway, on closer inspection Cafiza looks to me like it's just another back flush/grouphead cleaning product like Pulycaff? Not intended for inside a boiler at all.

So I'm still not sure what I need ?

I have done as was suggested in the last thread and stripped the machine down completely but after my many hours of google searching i still haven't found a definite answer on what product to use so with my machine in bits and at my wits end with it I decided to seek further assistance.

My guess is I need a two stage clean, get rid of the rancid milk proteins first then do a strong de-scale ?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd use cafiza for it. It will soak all sorts of grottyness off. Used it at Costa to soak jugs which is the same idea of glued on milk proteins. I use it at home for that too.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Though yes I'm currently using the equivalent that Rave sell... I think it's the difference of cif vs Mr muscle, same basic stuff and usage, different package, possibly slightly different composition. (I'm awaiting a chemist shooting me down!)


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Try this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=rinza+milk You will still have to strip down the boiler to clean it.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Interesting, didn't know they did a specific milk product. Cafiza does indeed clean most things of organic based gunk - I have used it to clean all sorts, and have always been impressed by it.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

PulyMilk (or equivalent) will remove milk gunge, but it must be used cold.

As the boiler is out, you may as well do a full descale too (ie boiler+pipework in binful of descaler acid).


----------



## Motherpucker (Apr 18, 2016)

If the boiler is out full descale as espressotechno, use descale product it'll nuke any milk and remove any grease and build up


----------

